# Winter steelhead season is here.



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Fished a couple NE rivers today with Stel and my bro today. It was a cold, windy day, with some snow. The rivers are all starting to come down from the high-water, but are also dropping in temp. The fish that are around, are somewhat sluggish, requiring patience to hook-up. We hooked 6 fish between the three of us, 5 steelhead, and 1 lake-run brown. The brown decided it didn't want it's pic taken, flipping out of my hands, and taking off back into the river. I had to change batteries, so the date on the pics is wrong(I forgot to set it ). Here's a couple of steelhead:

Here's a solid hen:









Stel had lost a fish about 20 minutes before he took this hen. It looked identical to this fish. When he hooked this fish, it just rolled once, then planed right in, making us think it may be the same fish.









All fish came on salmon spawn under a bobber. The steelhead were in faster water than the brown, which isn't a surprise. I think the fishing will pick-up some after the water comes down more, and the fish start settling down and holding more.


----------



## FreebirdII (Feb 25, 2006)

Cannt wait to get up to try something better than the River Huron down in Flat Rock.


----------



## Adam Peterson (Mar 20, 2006)

nice pics like always


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

FreebirdII said:


> Cannt wait to get up to try something better than the River Huron down in Flat Rock.


Yeah but change the rivers name to st clair because it sure isnt happening there for them.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Alright!!! love it, love it, love it. :evil: 

Good to see Grandma treated you guys to some goodies. :corkysm55 

Nice fish guys.


----------



## Frogpoopin (Sep 6, 2006)

A S..nice fish glad your gettiing out have seen ya on the river many times in the past..looking forward to getting out again..good job


----------



## bluekim7 (Mar 24, 2005)

Nice fish and a great report as always. Looks chilly out.


----------



## Frogpoopin (Sep 6, 2006)

got to love the sandy any time of year


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> A S..nice fish glad your gettiing out have seen ya on the river many times in the past..looking forward to getting out again..good job


Oh yeah? That's cool, I have definanetly put my time in on her. I figured once I started posting pics, people would start recognizing me. Actually I've met like 5 people on the Sandy that recognize me off the site.



> Good to see Grandma treated you guys to some goodies.


Yup, three of them. The other river gave up two steelhead and the brownie, all from the same hole. This is the latest I've ever hooked fish on salmon spawn. I either have brown or fresh steelhead by now, but with few fish on the east-side, and my last several fish all being males, I've had to make do.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Oh yeah? That's cool, I have definanetly put my time in on her. I figured once I started posting pics, people would start recognizing me. Actually I've met like 5 people on the Sandy that recognize me off the site.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, three of them. The other river gave up two steelhead and the brownie, all from the same hole. This is the latest I've ever hooked fish on salmon spawn. I either have brown or fresh steelhead by now, but with few fish on the east-side, and my last several fish all being males, I've had to make do.


Well AS, looks lilke you're making do just fine.  I so much wish that I was able to get up and hit some of the favorite honey holes. It's not looking like it is going to happen for a couple more months.  So I have to hope for some later winter action. 

Keep pounding them holes and good luck in each adventure.


----------

